# Bad eyes and the Army



## Jagd (4 Apr 2005)

Hey, I'm new to this forum and i just have a couple questions about joining the army. I'm 15 and I plan on joining the army reserves when i turn 16, then finish school and join the regular forces. The only problem I have is that my vision is pretty bad, my left eye is -4.50 and my right eye is -4.75, will that keep me out? I have contacts and glasses and with them i can see perfect but will not being able to see very well without them keep me out of the army? Thanks alot and I look forward to your responses.


----------



## DSB (4 Apr 2005)

My eye sight is a far bit worse than yours.  Mind you I am V4.

Your eye sight could limit you from joining the combat arms.  I'm not sure what the cut off is.
If it does there are loads of other great trades to work in.

DSB


----------



## Michael OLeary (4 Apr 2005)

laser vision correction & the CF - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/28987.0.html

I hate my vision - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/16801.0.html

vision requirements - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/19619.0.html

Vision - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13755.0.html

MED A Recruiting / Vision Requirements - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12787.0.html

Lasik Eye Correction / Recruitment - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13313.0.html

Eyesight - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12841.0.html

Does anyone have..... - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/16767.0.html

Corrective Lenses and the Infantry. - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12887.0.html

Colour "Deficiency" (Blindness) - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13425.0.html


SEARCH PAGE - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced


----------



## jswift872 (4 Apr 2005)

quickie question, what does he mean by -4.50 and -4.75, that can't be good, being a negative and all.. ???


----------



## DSB (4 Apr 2005)

J-Swift said:
			
		

> quickie question, what does he mean by -4.50 and -4.75, that can't be good, being a negative and all.. ???




The bigger the negative number the worse your vision.   I'm down to -6.5, blind as a bat.

DSB


----------



## Jagd (4 Apr 2005)

What would -4.5 and -4.75 eyes classify me as? V1, V2, V3, or V4? And what do they all mean?


----------



## kincanucks (4 Apr 2005)

Jagd said:
			
		

> What would -4.5 and -4.75 eyes classify me as? V1, V2, V3, or V4? And what do they all mean?



V4 to V5 and probably another career choice. ;D


----------



## Paish (5 Apr 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> V4 to V5 and probably another career choice. ;D



What about 20/20 20/25 and no correction needed, that will be fine for combat arms right?


----------



## Inch (5 Apr 2005)

Paish said:
			
		

> What about 20/20 20/25 and no correction needed, that will be fine for combat arms right?



20/20 or better is V1


----------

